# Powerbook G4 OSX PANIC



## Abzter (Jun 2, 2011)

Hello everyone!

I have recently bought an Apple Powerbook G4 (spare/repairs)... There was a major issue with it, when ever a slight tap, such as a keyboard key pressed, it would crash and needs to be forced shutdown.

It turned out to be a RAM caddy issue, so I fixed it.

Now the HDD is only like 60GB, (very old laptop) so I started deleting some files, I aint much of a MAC kinda guy, only Microsoft Certified, so I accidently deleted the library... Now when I turn it on, I get the following message...:

Panic(CPU 0 Caller 0x00373A34 "unable to find driver for this platform: \powerbook5,2\".\n"@SourceCache/xnu/xnu-1228.15.4/iokit/Kernal/IOPlatformExpert.cpp:1407

The powerbook G4 specs are as follow: 1Ghz, 1.25GB RAM, 60gb HDD, 15inch. I hope this helps...

Thanks!
Abzter


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

At this point I can only think of two viable options:

1) Find an old copy of something like Tech Tool, make a bootable CD, boot from it and use it's undelete feature to see if you can undelete the Library folder.

2) Reinstall a clean OS X. (Don't know if you have OS X CDs)


----------

